# Installing port to custom prefix and rc script to default



## elpek (Jul 10, 2014)

Hello,

Having a custom prefix defined in Makefile as 
	
	



```
PREFIX= /usr/local/custom
```
 all of the files install to the given prefix by default. Is there any way to install rc script to the default system prefix - /usr/local - and the rest of files to custom prefix using rc.subr?

Thanks for any help.


----------

